# GE Spectra Series Switchgear parts needed



## Sparks30 (Sep 3, 2011)

Try San Diego Electrial supply

4702 University Ave, San Diego, CA 92105

Found lots of usable outdated parts from there they're expensive but me either have a part we may be able to find it


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Try these guys:

http://www.electricbarn.com/


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Try a GE supplier???


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Salinger out of Michigan?

http://www.salingerelectric.com/


----------



## ChunkyDrummer (Sep 16, 2014)

SF Switchgear in San Francisco specializes in this.


----------



## SdCountySparky (Aug 6, 2014)

House of Breakers - Las Vegas , Nv


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Anchor 

Anchor Distribution & Control
Distribution Service
1100 Barnett Dr #14, Lake Worth, FL 33461
(561) 585-2295


----------

